# Festool 497700 Tradesman / Installer Cleaning Set



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Festool 497700 Tradesman / Installer Cleaning Set

Does anyone own this and if so does the floor attachment have a rotating beater bar?

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the beater bar is a seperate purchase for every cleaning set.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm pretty sure the beater bar is a seperate purchase for every cleaning set.


Does one exist for the festool?

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Matt

The sets do come with a bar. Here is the kit you mentioned. 

I use the turbo floor nozzle and it spins like crazy. I can wander out to the shop to check my set and see if it is the one shown in the link if you are unable to decipher it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

matt19422 said:


> Does one exist for the festool?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Matt


Yep, and I need to get one myself.

http://festools-online.com/festool-brush-suction-with-beater-bar-ct.html


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Yep, and I need to get one myself.
> 
> http://festools-online.com/festool-brush-suction-with-beater-bar-ct.html


That is the one I use, Paul. I have a short video on youtube showing its spin rate and running it through piles of sawdust with the 27 and 36mm hoses.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> That is the one I use, Paul. I have a short video on youtube showing its spin rate and running it through piles of sawdust with the 27 and 36mm hoses.


And yours is the 2nd video listing in my google search.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you Paul and Scott, The kit bar looks different than the actual beater bar pictured for $110.00

I will double check when I order. Thanks for the help!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> And yours is the 2nd video listing in my google search.


That is proof for Dean that I don't actually own the internet. :jester:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> Thank you Paul and Scott, The kit bar looks different than the actual beater bar pictured for $110.00
> 
> I will double check when I order. Thanks for the help!


Matt

I can check the one in my set for you to see if its a spinner, but my memory is suggesting that its not.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We did not get the beater bar model with our tradesman cleaning kit either. I do not think it is included with the kits.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

That appears to be the case, Dean. The all purpose one that is in the kit is comparable to the fein ones etc with the retractable brushes. 

Here is the business end of both:


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> That appears to be the case, Dean. The all purpose one that is in the kit is comparable to the fein ones etc with the retractable brushes.
> 
> Here is the business end of both:


Safe to assume that the one pictured on the top works way better?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

matt19422 said:


> Safe to assume that the one pictured on the top works way better?


I don't know that I would say "way" better. The normal style (bottom) is perfectly sufficient, the suction is great and the brushes are retractable. It sucks the crap out of floors and carpets. The turbo model is a little more badass and can handle absolutely anything thrown at it a little quicker I would say. The set you are looking at it perfectly functional and a good deal for all that is included. It all fits well in the systainer to keep it organized (amazing how fast those pieces wander off or get lost). If you do a ton of carpet cleanup or hardcore dirty floors, get the turbo nozzle as well. I'd try the kit first probably. What are you running for a extractor?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I don't know that I would say "way" better. The normal style (bottom) is perfectly sufficient, the suction is great and the brushes are retractable. It sucks the crap out of floors and carpets. The turbo model is a little more badass and can handle absolutely anything thrown at it a little quicker I would say. The set you are looking at it perfectly functional and a good deal for all that is included. It all fits well in the systainer to keep it organized (amazing how fast those pieces wander off or get lost). If you do a ton of carpet cleanup or hardcore dirty floors, get the turbo nozzle as well. I'd try the kit first probably. What are you running for a extractor?


I'm currently running a dustless tech hepa vac with a mirka 6"

I am planning on adding the planex with the ct36 auto clean & a tradesmen cleaning kit for 2013


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use the tradesman set regularly and have no complaints. I was thinking of purchasing a mini and another cleaning kit to replace the household dyson lol.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I use the tradesman set regularly and have no complaints. I was thinking of purchasing a mini and another cleaning kit to replace the household dyson lol.


Funny you say that Sean, our Dyson animal is on its last leg and the same thought has crossed my mind.


----------

